# Moving with Dogs to Singapore



## Jafal

Could somebody who has experienced moving up to Singapore with a dog please let me know how they coped with the weather?

There is a slight chance that we could get relocated to Singapore from Sydney and we have 2 German Shepherds ... we would not want to leave them behind, so the ability to move them becomes one of the factors in deciding where and if we move.

However the heat and humidity is a never ending factor in Singaproe, so how do pets, especially big dogs like shepherds cope? Also are dogs well accepted in Singapore when you go for walks?

What about renting of a house that will accomodate 2 large dogs, are we going to find it difficult to rent somewhere? This will be a short term (3-5 year) expat reassignment for work.


----------



## lorgnette

Deps on budget, there are many houses either terrace, semi-detached or detached with gardens for the dogs to roam. Our German shepherd stays outdoors, eats cow bones (easily obtained from butchers) and a good guard and pet. Do your dogs live indoors?

On a previous trip, we shipped him out of Singapore but the rules might apply reverse as well. Ensure the dogs have rabies shots within six months before departure, with all papers-micro-chipped, health certificate from vet, vaccination cards to date, etc. Reserve cargo space in advance so you will be on same flight. If you have updated documentation, you might not require movers (for pets) since there are many courteous officers quick to offer advice.


----------



## Gwen McPherson

Jafal said:


> Could somebody who has experienced moving up to Singapore with a dog please let me know how they coped with the weather?
> 
> There is a slight chance that we could get relocated to Singapore from Sydney and we have 2 German Shepherds ... we would not want to leave them behind, so the ability to move them becomes one of the factors in deciding where and if we move.
> 
> However the heat and humidity is a never ending factor in Singaproe, so how do pets, especially big dogs like shepherds cope? Also are dogs well accepted in Singapore when you go for walks?
> 
> What about renting of a house that will accomodate 2 large dogs, are we going to find it difficult to rent somewhere? This will be a short term (3-5 year) expat reassignment for work.


No doubt, Singapore is very hot and muggy. There are sufficient rental houses in Singapore. However, there can be rather pricey -between S$10,000 to $20,000 a month depending on location. My sister has a chocolate lab imported from Australia as a 3 month old puppy. He has adjusted well but sleeps indoors with air-conditioning.


----------



## Singapore Saint

German shepherds will need to be muzzled when out in public, this is a legal requirement of the AVA. Singaporeans are generally wary of large dogs as smaller terriers are the norm, as only these sized dogs are allowed in HDB flats.

When I lived in Singapore, I took my Boxer out early in the mornings and got home by 8.30 at the latest, otherwise he would struggle in the heat, however boxers are one of the breeds that are known for breathing issues due to their short muzzle.

It's just a case of being sensible - avoid the middle of the days but if you do find yourself outside later in the day, turn the hose on them when you get back if they need to cool down quickly. There is a popular "doggie day care" place that has a pool, and one of the beaches on Sentosa is popular on weekend mornings with dog owners where dogs are 'tolerated' and allowed in the sea.

Your agent will help you find a place that will accept dogs. There's no hard and fast rule, some landlords accept them, some don't, it's pot luck.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Also, $10,000 -$20,000 is a little over the top in my opinion.. It's possible to get a house for less than that, nearer $7000 - $8000 if you look around, as friends of mine have done with 2 weimereiners, 2 viszlas, choc labs etc, in popular expat locations.


----------



## Jafal

Singapore Saint said:


> Also, $10,000 -$20,000 is a little over the top in my opinion.. It's possible to get a house for less than that, nearer $7000 - $8000 if you look around, as friends of mine have done with 2 weimereiners, 2 viszlas, choc labs etc, in popular expat locations.


Thanks for all of this great information .... when you say "Popular Expat locations" what areas are they?


----------



## Singapore Saint

There are many threads on this forum detailing where expats live, but my friends have houses in Holland Village and around 6th Avenue for under $10k


----------



## rosegarden

I stay in Singapore couple of years and has made many good friend in the dog community there from DogForum.Sg

If you planning to move to a flat or apartment some dogs are not allowed by the government


----------



## simonsays

for dogs, start here .. 

Agri-Food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore - Dog Licensing


----------



## CatExpat

There are lots of expats around Bukit Timah, Orchard Rd (districts 8-12 generally speaking) but rent can be quite expensive in these areas. I live in this area and dogs are definitely well accepted when they go out for walks. I often see groups of 2 or 3 maids walking the familys' dogs together and many of the dogs are big like yours.

The east cost (around district 15) is increasingly popular for expats, especially with families and you will get more for your money there. I'm from Sydney too and you won't get a place as big as what you might expect back home but you should still be able to get something that works for the dogs.


----------



## DavidBowie

CatExpat said:


> There are lots of expats around Bukit Timah, Orchard Rd (districts 8-12 generally speaking) but rent can be quite expensive in these areas. I live in this area and dogs are definitely well accepted when they go out for walks. I often see groups of 2 or 3 maids walking the familys' dogs together and many of the dogs are big like yours.
> 
> The east cost (around district 15) is increasingly popular for expats, especially with families and you will get more for your money there. I'm from Sydney too and you won't get a place as big as what you might expect back home but you should still be able to get something that works for the dogs.


Another expat enclave in Singapore is the Lorong Chuan, Serangoon Gardens area due to its proximity to the international schools (French, Australian, American, Indian). It is a nice neighborhood with many landed properties and condominiums.


----------

